# Διάλεξη Anwar Shaikh



## Costas (Jun 23, 2016)

Με θέμα Profitability, Effective Demand, Long Waves and Crises. Στο Εθνικό Ίδρυμα Ερευνών. 

Προλόγισαν ο διευθυντής του Ιδρύματος Πουλαντζά Χάρης Γορέμης (ΑΚΟΑ, ΣΥΝ, ΣΥΡΙΖΑ κλπ., ο οποίος μίλησε για τη _συστημική_ κρίση του 2007, αλλά ο ομιλητής αυτές τις αποκαλεί απλώς κρίσεις) και η αναπληρώτρια υπουργός Εργασίας Ράνια Αντωνοπούλου. Μετά τη διάλεξη, ο πρώτος από το κοινό που ρωτάει, εκείνος που θέτει τα τρία ερωτήματα, είναι αυτός που φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία.

Στο ακροατήριο ήταν και ο υπουργός Κατρούγκαλος.

Εδώ.


----------

